# Port install stuck on "Generating temporary packing list"



## stefarossi (Jan 20, 2013)

Hello,
I'm trying to install net-p2p/deluge, which has net-p2p/libtorrent-rasterbar-15-python as a dependency.
libtorrent-rasterbar-15-python compiled just fine, but it won't install, it hangs at "Generating temporary packing list".



```
# cd /usr/ports/net-p2p/libtorrent-rasterbar-15-python
# make                                                
# make install                                        
===>  Installing for py27-libtorrent-rasterbar-0.15.9_2
===>   py27-libtorrent-rasterbar-0.15.9_2 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/python2.7 - found
===>   py27-libtorrent-rasterbar-0.15.9_2 depends on shared library: boost_python.4 - found
===>   py27-libtorrent-rasterbar-0.15.9_2 depends on shared library: torrent-rasterbar.6 - found
===>   py27-libtorrent-rasterbar-0.15.9_2 depends on shared library: boost_date_time.4 - found
===>   py27-libtorrent-rasterbar-0.15.9_2 depends on shared library: GeoIP.5 - found
===>   Generating temporary packing list
```

What can I do to install it?
I'm on 9.1-RELEASE, so *pkg_add -r* is not an option.
Thanks.


----------



## OH (Jan 21, 2013)

The removal of pkg_plist while making this port a slave to net-p2p/libtorrent-rasterbar is to blame. I have this problem on another port too.

Details here: PR ports/175368

Same caveat probably applies.


----------



## stefarossi (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks for the tip.

I'm quite new to the FreeBSD ports system, how do I recreate the pkg-plist? I tried this from the Handbook, but of course the command make install PREFIX=/var/tmp/`make -V PORTNAME` stops on "Generating temporary packing list". And what do I have to add to the Makefile?

Thanks again.


----------



## OH (Jan 23, 2013)

The Makefile specifies only one line to exist in pkg-plist, so I wouldn't bother with that method at this point. Just make the file and enter in it:

```
%%PYTHON_SITELIBDIR%%/libtorrent.so
```

You can then remove the PLIST_FILES=-line from the Makefile and alter PLIST= to point to your newly created pkg-plist (because of its slave status, the port would normally refer to the master for its packing list, hence this override).

```
PLIST=           ${.CURDIR}/pkg-plist
```

This should get the port installed with a _relatively_ correct packing list


----------

